# MY r34 gtr as requested



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok guys this is my r34 gtr its running 450bhp and 330lb/ft of torque these are the pictures and a video of it on the dyno.
GTR pictures by butmunch700 - Photobucket 
Tell me what you think jamie


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

you buy that for sale recently mate ? Nice 34, think i saw the pics elsewhere though but cant remember where exactly lol


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I like..


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks guys yeah only had it like 2 weeks hehe cost me 23000 but its had like 20000 worth of mods done to it lol


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

by any chance was this the one caught doing 140mph+ by the police and he had to sell it? As i remember he had to price drop it.


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

duno im the third owner and i brought it off a 45 year old lady and this was her run around lol


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

lol oh okay, nice car tho


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

thank you dude


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

nice car... hope to see it at a meet.

now go paint the lower part of the bumper above the splitter...


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

blue34 said:


> nice car... hope to see it at a meet.
> 
> now go paint the lower part of the bumper above the splitter...


thanks and yeah I've got alot planned to changed on the beast hehe


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

great lookin 34 mate


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

gtr jamie said:


> thanks guys yeah only had it like 2 weeks hehe cost me 23000 but its had like 20000 worth of mods done to it lol


20k worth of mods :runaway:


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

R4VENS said:


> 20k worth of mods :runaway:



yeah most of it was labor lol the guy who moded it had it all done by Abby motorsport so I've got loads of invoices for all the work it's had done to it.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats sweeeet


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

the front lights are not from a uk spec though check if inside the diffuser at back you have the 2 pumps and coolers, on the pictures i havent seen the button either even though your engine bay looks like a ukspec black color. check it out maybe the last owner just changed the uk lights to xenon.everything else looks like a uk spec


----------



## range (Sep 10, 2007)

i was going to buy this, you beat me to it! nice car mate take care of it


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice....looks in really good condition.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

I remember this car... I was actually going to buy it a couple of years ago, nice car mate :smokin:


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

DrGtr said:


> the front lights are not from a uk spec though check if inside the diffuser at back you have the 2 pumps and coolers, on the pictures i havent seen the button either even though your engine bay looks like a ukspec black color. check it out maybe the last owner just changed the uk lights to xenon.everything else looks like a uk spec


na the guy had the lights changed to xenons coat him like 2k lol its defo uk spec it's number 65 of 80 hehe


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

nice!! even though i like the xenons i would not like to change the uk look. Take care the rare car you have , respect it and love it. and good luck with spending on it i think i have spent more than 100k on it including the car and tax. well worth it though.


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

DrGtr said:


> nice!! even though i like the xenons i would not like to change the uk look. Take care the rare car you have , respect it and love it. and good luck with spending on it i think i have spent more than 100k on it including the car and tax. well worth it though.


thanks mate and yeah I alwayslook after my cars but this one is special lol and 100k ouch that's alot how much the car cost you?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

gtr jamie said:


> thanks mate and yeah I alwayslook after my cars but this one is special lol and 100k ouch that's alot how much the car cost you?


including tax a bit more than 40k till it came to Cyprus .


----------



## Crone (Oct 15, 2010)

gtr jamie said:


> duno im the third owner and i brought it off a 45 year old lady and this was her run around lol


lol..... a run around car.


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

Crone said:


> lol..... a run around car.


yeah i know and when i picked it up she was getting her bentely out and i was like ouch


----------

